# DIV Höhe automatisch anpassen



## Transporter (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Meine Seite passt die Höhe nicht automatisch an.

Ich muß dem div.wrapper immer eine feste Höhe in Pixeln zuteilen,
dabei will ich ja, das er quasi height: auto ist. Das funktioniert aber leider nicht.
Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?


```
div.wrapper {

  box-shadow: 0 0 100px #CCC;
  background: #FFF;
  height: 1500px;
  margin: 0 auto;
  width: 896px
  }

div.space {

  position: relative;
  background: #FFF;
  z-index: 2
  }

div.space.x {

  height: 100%;
  width: 50px;
  float: left
  }

div.space.y {

  height: 25px;
  width: 100%
  }

div.y.bottom { border-bottom: 2px solid #CCC }
div.x.right { border-right: 2px solid #CCC }
div.x.left { border-left: 2px solid #CCC }
div.y.top { border-top: 2px solid #CCC }

div.site {

  width: 792px;
  float: left
  }

div.head {

  position: relative;
  margin-top: 50px;
  height: 135px;
  width: 100%
  }
```

und hier das Seitengerüst:

```
<body>

  <div class='wrapper'>

    <div class='space x left'>
    </div>

    <div class='site'>";

      include("include/head.php");

echo "<div class='space y top'>
      </div>";

      include("include/layer/$layer.php");

echo "<div class='space y bottom'>
      </div>

    </div>

    <div class='space x right'>
    </div>

  </div>

</body>
```


----------



## djheke (31. Januar 2013)

div.wrapper {

  box-shadow: 0 0 100px #CCC;
  background: #FFF;
*overflow:hidden;*
  margin: 0 auto;
  width: 896px
  }


----------

